# Update regarding PGM Frank Haas/ GL West Virginia case



## Raymond Walters (Dec 6, 2010)

The link below is to an article that ran on the front page of Charleston's Friday newspaper. 

Brethren, I am posting a link that was sent to me by PGM Frank Haas regarding his case against the Grand Lodge of West Virginia.


"Make yourselves sheep, and the wolves will eat you." -- Benjamin Franklin 

Subject: Jury to be selected in Masonic law case  - Kanawha County - Charleston Daily Mail - West Virginia News and Sports -


http://dailymail.com/News/Kanawha/201012021382 


"Make yourselves sheep, and the wolves will eat you." -- Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 8, 2010)

http://sundaygazettemail.com/News/201012060885
Further update/ article posted December 6, 2010 in Charleston Gazette. I AM the mason he speaks of who filed complaint with GL- WV.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 8, 2010)

raymondswalters said:


> http://sundaygazettemail.com/News/201012060885
> Further update/ article posted December 6, 2010 in Charleston Gazette. I AM the mason he speaks of who filed complaint with GL- WV.



The one denied entry into the lodge in Moundsville?


----------



## LDSpears (Dec 8, 2010)

_ I didn't see the complaint you made. What did you complain about?_


----------



## Traveling Man (Dec 12, 2010)

Update (includes some defence dialogue):


Former Grand Master explains decision to expel Mason

  The Charleston Gazette

There is no anonymity on the web; Masonic or notâ€¦


----------



## LDSpears (Dec 12, 2010)

Does anyone know of any black masons in our grand lodge juristiction? I have never seen any and was wondering if any one else had. I know it is not against the rules, and just figured the black men would rather join the PH lodge. I am not opposed to them joining either.

Also, is there any recourse that could have been taken by PGM Haas? Like maybe he could have gone to the Grand Lodge that gave WV it's charter to start with. Just wondering if there was any other way he could have had his day in court.


----------



## Casey (Dec 13, 2010)

I met an outstanding brother who was African-American from a DFW area lodge at a floor work meeting in Lindale, Tx earlier this year.  Even among masons it was an honor to meet a brother of such courage and commitment to "our" obligations.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 13, 2010)

LDSpears said:


> Does anyone know of any black masons in our grand lodge juristiction? I have never seen any and was wondering if any one else had. I know it is not against the rules, *and just figured the black men would rather join the PH lodge.* I am not opposed to them joining either.


 Why would you think that, Brother?


----------



## JTM (Dec 13, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> The one denied entry into the lodge in Moundsville?


 
i would like to know that as well.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 13, 2010)

LDSpears said:


> Does anyone know of any black masons in our grand lodge juristiction? I have never seen any and was wondering if any one else had. I know it is not against the rules, and just figured the black men would rather join the PH lodge. I am not opposed to them joining either.


 
We have several at Fort Worth 148 and Tarrant 942. I know Stockyards Lodge has one. There are many black men in AF&AM. Just like I know several white men in PHA. Mainly military men but none the less.


----------



## LDSpears (Dec 13, 2010)

Less Controversy. I have never seen one and that is why I figured I had not. Like I said before, I am not opposed. Just have yet to meet a black brother.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyway back on subject, I believe that PGM Haas brought his case to court, because he was denied his that right by his Grand Lodge.  He didn't have a chance to defend himself by a Masonic trial or grievance hearing, he was just expelled by the sitting GM, which is contradicts their Grand Law.  That's why he can bring it before a civil court.  Civil court doesn't have the authority in private organizations in forcing practices on them, but civil court can force a private organization to follow its own rules and laws.  In other words the court can't clear PGM Haas, but they can lift the expellation and force the proper proceedings according to GL if the PGM who improperly expelled him chooses to bring charges.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 13, 2010)

LDSpears said:


> Does anyone know of any black masons in our grand lodge juristiction? I have never seen any and was wondering if any one else had.


 
There are quite a few, including Bro. Adolph Thomas, a PM of Lyons #195 in Schulenberg, who just finished his term as DDGM of Masonic District #33. A good man & a great Mason.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 14, 2010)

> The trial ended today at about 6pm, and deliberations will begin tomorrow morning. The judge gave a summary judgement today that the Grand Lodge did breach its contract, and did not follow its own rules in the way Haas was expelled. The jury will deliberate on compensatory damages concerning defamation of Haas, and about four other items.



Looks like the GLoWV acted inproperly.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 15, 2010)

It certainly looks that way. 
<sigh>
And all this contention over the idea that skin color should not be an issue that divides Masons. The irony is overwhelming.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 15, 2010)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> And all this contention over the idea that skin color should not be an issue that divides Masons. The irony is overwhelming.



It is sad, but technically, this could be far from over.  Because of the GM that acted improperly against Haas and the other Mason, they could now technically bring masonic charges against the now PGM who expelled them without having properly followed GL Law along with the other PGM who reappealed GL Law by eddict, depending of course on the law for the GLoWV.  So the tables could completely turn in this case.  

I guess this should be a lesson to all of us to carefully guard our own West Gates and remember that although we may not always agree, we are still all brothers and friends at the end of the day.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 15, 2010)

Dave in Waco said:


> It is sad, but technically, this could be far from over.  Because of the GM that acted improperly against Haas and the other Mason, they could now technically bring masonic charges against the now PGM who expelled them without having properly followed GL Law along with the other PGM who reappealed GL Law by eddict, depending of course on the law for the GLoWV.  So the tables could completely turn in this case.
> 
> I guess this should be a lesson to all of us to carefully guard our own West Gates and remember that although we may not always agree, we are still all brothers and friends at the end of the day.



You are absolutely right about this being far from over. The racists will continue to insist that their actions were justified on this or that procedural technicality, when it still really boils down to them (the racists) not wanting to admit people with the "wrong" skin color into their lodge and a few misguided (if not also racist) "leaders" wanting to "preserve harmony" by supporting the racist Lodges.

The whole thing is just the most visible sore on the surface of a sickness that has been allowed to go on for far too long.


----------



## Robert G (Dec 15, 2010)

This website has a succinct overview with links concerning the progress of the WV trial regarding Frank Haas' expulsion:
http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/


----------



## Robert G (Dec 16, 2010)

Verdict Information: Kanawha Circuit Court Judge Carrie Webster ruled on Tuesday that the Grand Lodge violated its own internal rules in the manner in which PGM Frank Haas was expelled without a Masonic trial. However, today the jury awarded NO remedy or damages on the breach of contract. The upshot: Grand Lodge was wrong to expel Haas in the manner it did, but there are no legal penalties of any kind against them for breaking those internal rules. Haas was not reinstated as a Mason by the Court. His lifetime membership in West Virginia remains forfeited.

Haas was made a Mason on April 17th in Steubenville Lodge No. 45 in Ohio, where he has since been installed as Senior Deacon. As a result of that action, the Grand Lodge of West Virginia has unrecognized the Grand Lodge of Ohio, and West Virginia Masons risk expulsion by visiting Ohio lodges. -- Source http://freemasonsfordummies.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 16, 2010)

I would say that should have been the correct ruling by the court.  Now I believe it would take someone in the GLoWV to file charges on the PGM who failed to follow the rules and request that his actions be voided.  Of course, there would be some battlelines that would be drawn if they did that.  The ruling could be used behind the scenes to force the GLoWV to withdrawn PGM Haas' expellation and/or re-recognize the GLoO.  At this point, things would be best handled by rational Masons, meeting and acting as Masons should.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Dec 16, 2010)

I like the ruling, it provides that the Grand Lodge did not act appropriately, but allows for the Masons to work out their own internal issues.

Its reasonable and I certainly would not want civilian courts deciding who should or could be a Mason.

The truth is, with a just a change or two in the line, Frank will find solace and be re-instated.


----------



## cacarter (Dec 17, 2010)

NT


----------



## Raymond Walters (Dec 27, 2010)

_*The following is a statement issued after PGM Frank Haas' civil trial in Charleston, West Virginia. For the record, I AM the Freemason denied admission into Marshall-Union Lodge #8 in Moundsville, WV for un-masonic reasons which is what caused PGM Haas, then WV Grand Master in 2005 to take action by way of the Wheeling Reforms as they are called. At the time I was denied admission for visitation purposes I was a member of Valley Hi Lodge #1407 AF&AM in San Antonio, Texas. I had already pulled a demit for purpose of affiliating with a lodge in WV and have been denied. 
When I attempted to return my membership to my last lodge in Texas, I have been given so much run-around that I chose to leave it alone. 
Perhaps I should have left my membership in Texas? Hmmm..... one will never know!*_

Reflections on my trial
I won what became a bitter contest, because the Court ruled, as I said from the beginning, that there had been a breach of contract: the Grand Lodge did not follow its own law, which forms a contract with all its members. The Grand Lodge denied my right to a fair Masonic trial. The Court also separately ruled that grand masters cannot summarily expel any members, and it is unreasonable and unenforceable if they do. However, without injunctive relief, which I also requested, winning is a Pyrrhic victory: it feels empty, like this whole process. The true loser in this sad affair is our gentle Craft in West Virginia and those many honorable Masons who suffer in silence while the in-crowd crows about dodging a bullet.
Without ever allowing the Craft to vote on it, your grand officers spent perhaps $400,000 from our â€“ your â€“ treasury, only to lose their case. My own legal expenses approach several times my annual salaryâ€”a problem I have yet to solve.
It is true: I remain unlawfully expelled. But that doesnâ€™t matter to me now. Doing the right thing is far more important. It is the fading of the dream of the Wheeling Reforms that I mourn. They are so sorely needed, the reforms that we voted on and which were adopted by the Craft in our Grand Communication in Wheeling in 2006. The favorable vote was proven in sworn testimony by three witnesses in my trial, yet these reforms continue to be denied. Masons in West Virginia still may not pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States when we assemble; a handicapped war veteran cannot become a Mason if he lost his thumb; and our rules about participation in funeral honors remain deplorable and an insult to widows and families. And we say we honor widows! My friends, I fear that without these reforms, and the others, we will continue to be mocked, and marginalized, and will miss the resurgence now taking place in other jurisdictions.
I wonâ€”but not enough to bring West Virginia the justice that had been denied her, and for that, I am profoundly sorry. Please know that I did my very best.
Fraternally,
Frank Joseph Haas
judgefjh@swave.net
133rd Grand Master of Masons in West Virginia
Senior Deacon, Steubenville Lodge #45,
Grand Lodge of Ohio, F & AM
16 December 2010


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 27, 2010)

All it would take is a member of the GLoWV to bring Masonic charges against the PGM's that violated the rules.  As evidence, they would already have the court ruling of them breaking contract by violating the rules of the GLoWV.


----------



## Robert G (Dec 29, 2010)

If one is so inclined, there is a way to help Brother Haas defray his  legal expenses by making a donation to a fund. There is a link to the  fundraising site at http://masonic-crusade.com, or the direct link to the fundraiser is: https://www.giveforward.com/donate/index/19615.


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 29, 2010)

It's a old wife's tale that black men aren't involved in the Grand Lodge of Texas.  I've met them everywhere.  I am proud to be their brother.  They have served in offices in the blue lodge and Scottish Rite.  Since I'm not a member of the York Rite at this time I would not be able to bare witness to that organization's demographics. 

A good man is a good man.  If you look hard enough you can't see the color of his skin for the brightness of the light that shines from within.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Dec 30, 2010)

jwhoff said:


> If you look hard enough you can't see the color of his skin for the brightness of the light that shines from within.


So true, and yet how is it that, almost 10 years into the 21st century, so many still can't get past this, the most superficial of things that define a person?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 30, 2010)

JohnnyFlotsam said:


> So true, and yet how is it that, almost 10 years into the 21st century, so many still can't get past this, the most superficial of things that define a person?



One reason why is that racism is still a billion dollar industry these days.  Think of all the people that get paychecks as long as racism stays around.  Plus in today's society, it always seems easier to blame someone else then to take responsibility onesself.   

Also given that some people are just living in the past.  I already have to combat the ignorance of my girlfriend's son's cousin on my girlfriend's son.  The cousin would fit in as one of the town extras in the "Heat of the Night" movie with Sidney Porter.


----------

